# Quick Impression of 9.0-RELEASE



## captobvious (Jan 23, 2012)

Just installed last night, clean install to a laptop. I was pleasantly surprised that the new installer installs the base system to UFS and the rest of usr/local to ZFS. Is there anyway to install the entire system to ZFS without UFS with the default installer?

Otherwise nice work devs!

I will be playing around more, getting X.org, java, and opera up and running for my desktop.

Mahalo

-CaptObvious


----------



## fonz (Jan 23, 2012)

captobvious said:
			
		

> Is there anyway to install the entire system to ZFS without UFS with the default installer?


There are still some things that the installer can't do (yet). If you want full ZFS I seem to remember there's a HOWTO in the HOWTO forum, but it requires manual steps.

Fonz


----------



## phoenix (Jan 23, 2012)

There's no automated way to do it in the TUI of bsdinstall.  However, you can drop to a shell in the disk partitioner, create the pool yourself, configure the pool, temporarily mount it to /mnt, then exit back to the TUI to finish the install.  You may need to drop back to the shell to finish the pool configuration to make it bootable and mount to / correctly.

But, all the tools needed are available on the CD.  Just not exposed in the TUI.

Basically, any disk configuration you can do with FreeBSD can be done from the shell in bsdinstall.


----------



## captobvious (Jan 23, 2012)

My previous installation of 8.2-RELEASE was ZFS on root, using the guide on http://wiki.freebsd.org/RootOnZFS. I will probably leave the default installation partitions of ZFS+UFS for now until I muck around some more. 

Is there any disadvantages to having a ZFS-UFS partition scheme, in regards to FreeBSD? I assume in terms of disk/partition management, it would be easier to have a ZFS only system.


----------

